# What does it take to report an etl?



## misterbones (Feb 2, 2021)

So recently we got a new etl and ever since he started he has made almost every female in his department uncomfortable. He has asked for multiple girls phone numbers, he is very physical (high fives, random hugs, pats on the back) even when we have expressed that it makes us uncomfortable, he also says a lot of weird stuff such as calling team members "his girl" and such. I want to report him but I don't know if it would just be overseen as him being friendly and I don't want to do it for nothing


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 2, 2021)

Tricky one with reporting with etls . I wouldn’t go to etl hr. I would go to the SD first if he/she is approachable or HRPB .


----------



## Yetive (Feb 2, 2021)

Yup, SD first.  Bonus points if you can get "hostile work environment" worked  in, "We've tried speaking to him about it, but nothing changes. It's starting to feel like a hostile work environment or something." 
 Also, apart from everything else, physical contact such as high fives and pats on the back during Covid are a sure no-no at all times.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Feb 2, 2021)

This is cut and dry.  His intention is irrelevant, and don't let them skip out with that excuse.  

What's important is the perception.  His actions make people uncomfortable, that's a fact.  Regardless of his intent, his behavior is having a negative impact and it needs to change immediately.  

If you go to the SD, be polite but be firm.  There are three things they need to understand if you want this resolved:

1) This is a real problem
2) This isn't only you
3) This isn't going away, you go through whatever channels needed to protect yourself and others from a hostile work environment.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 2, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Yup, SD first.  Bonus points if you can get "hostile work environment" worked  in, "We've tried speaking to him about it, but nothing changes. It's starting to feel like a hostile work environment or something."
> Also, apart from everything else, physical contact such as high fives and pats on the back during Covid are a sure no-no at all times.


Omg seriously. Why would anyone be touching anyone else at work right now? Some families aren't even hugging. People are nuts. If someone tried to hug me at work I would flip.


----------



## Panda13 (Feb 2, 2021)

Document. Times, dates, places, witness. Then SD


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes! Times and dates, and then go to your SD. Do not call the hotline.


----------



## NKG (Feb 2, 2021)

Do. Not. Call.The. Hotline


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 2, 2021)

After you report Talk to your coworkers about how the converstion went and let them know more need to report for there to be quick action.


----------



## Boxman (Feb 2, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Do. Not. Call.The. Hotline


Lol.  Why does everyone here say that?  I used it once and received no backlash or anything whatsoever.  If anything it just felt useless.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 2, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Lol.  Why does everyone here say that?  I used it once and received no backlash or anything whatsoever.  If anything it just felt useless.


Those that know how it works say that - from experience And lots of stories.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree with talking to the SD. Since the ETL is new, he might not have much in the way of clout and a potential sexual harassment lawsuit should give your leadership pause, even if they don't actually care about TM wellbeing.

I would band together with other women who have been harassed, if you can (and, honestly, even TMs who haven't been harassed can report it, as well). If you can find a time to go at once, that's great, strength in numbers and all that.

If your SD sucks and you have to go the hotline route, again, the more TMs reporting the better. 

Good luck!


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 3, 2021)

When people have boundary issues and there is a power imbalance, the best way to effect change in their behavior is to have somebody with authority to set boundaries for them. Just IME. If some girls stick up for themselves, the person will just shift his attention to those who don't. And it's hard to tell people with authority that they are overstepping boundaries. Probably not a fair expectation.

Short answer, tell the SD that you feel the ETL has boundary issues. But you're  never guaranteed a great result.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 3, 2021)

How does a person in today's world make it to a salaried management position in retail without knowing that asking for a subordinate's phone number is wrong? Or that it's wrong to randomly hug people, always, but especially during a pandemic? How could someone be that clueless?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 3, 2021)

In Sexual Harassment training, we were told that if anyone told any leader about any incident and used the H-word that the leader was required to report the incident to the ETL-HR before leaving _that day, _whether the reporting party wanted them to or not, or face being terminated. If HR was not there that day, the report had to be made to (at that time) the LOD. HR was then supposed to take it from there. Sexual Harassment complaints were taken very seriously (and treated very confidentially) at my store, and I would imagine that they are in most stores since any possibility of a lawsuit is anathema to Spot, but with some of the leadership these days, it’s difficult to know who you can trust, if anyone. Good luck!


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 3, 2021)

Just say in public, others around  "look, Charlie, I will only say it once: no high fives, no hugs, no back patting, no phone numbers.  Do I make myself perfectly clear?  Do you want me to repeat myself? Stop with the physical bullshit.  I don't care what your position is in this store, stop the nonsense immediately."


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 3, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> In Sexual Harassment training, we were told that if anyone told any leader about any incident and used the H-word that the leader was required to report the incident to the ETL-HR before leaving _that day, _whether the reporting party wanted them to or not, or face being terminated. If HR was not there that day, the report had to be made to (at that time) the LOD. HR was then supposed to take it from there.


 For Etl you would go to ad or hrpb


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 3, 2021)

Several anonymous notes to HR.

Try to have a witness at encounters with this ETL.

Documentation if there is a clear over the line incident.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2021)

happygoth said:


> How does a person in today's world make it to a salaried management position in retail without knowing that asking for a subordinate's phone number is wrong? Or that it's wrong to randomly hug people, always, but especially during a pandemic? How could someone be that clueless?


QFT


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 3, 2021)

Yetive said:


> QFT


I just had to google what it meant lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 4, 2021)

In a lot of cases it's dudes who have honestly convinced themselves that that any attention from them WOULD OF COURSE be welcomed by any and all females in vicinity because OF COURSE they are all that and a bag of chips. Like that dude that got fired from the...Mets, was it? for repeatedly texting suggestive shit to female reporters et al, including a dick pic and believed it was "consensual" because the women didn't tell him to fuck off. Dudes in position of power never consider that the only reason they haven't been told to fuck themselves sideways is because the women need a job (or whatever) and they can't afford to offend them. No, it's always because OF COURSE THEY WANT ME. Ugh.


----------



## misterbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Update: the guy was fired today, the other etls and the sd had seen how weird he was being and started asking around
(Also yes when the guy was making us uncomfortable we would tell him for the most part)


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 5, 2021)

We had a Sr TL who was one of the nicest people around, she referred to us as her guys.  Kind of like in a big sister way if you know what I mean.  Everyone liked her.  A pleasure to work for and with her.  She left.  We still all stay in touch.


----------

